
Ask HN: Freesomething.com with a paid plan? - le-mark
So I have a service I&#x27;m thinking of implementing, and I have the domain name free<i>something</i>.com reserved. My goal is to let users do something they may want to (upsell from the free service), by paying an annual or monthly fee (haven&#x27;t decided yet).<p>Question is; freesomething.com with an upsell? Is this too blatantly a bait and switch?
======
brudgers
Random advice from the internet:

1\. Anchoring the value of the product to $0 may limit the ceiling on possible
prices.

2\. Producing a free version with upgrades creates an incentive to make
something that is deliberately bad to use because it is easier to make the
free version suck than to add functionality to the paid version that convinces
people to pay.

3\. _free_ anything.com is probably a lousy name for anything that is intended
to be good.

Good luck.

